# new 16" tires for 2011 rogue s



## NYGiantsfan (Oct 8, 2015)

any advice is appreciated, thanks


----------



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

Www.tirerack.com is your friend.
Are you in Alaska? Miami? Michigan? Belize? Such different needs.

Personally, I run no seasons from April to November & Snow tires November to April. But that's good for Capstone, Wi.
YMMV


----------

